# Operation Shady RAT



## mike_cos (Aug 7, 2011)

The cyber-security company McAffee has just published a report that is reported prolonged computer intrusion activity against a variety of agencies, both public and private.
The company's experts have in fact penetrated the servers used by hackers gathering useful information for identifying the victims rebuild their intrusion among them are governments (U.S., Canada, South Korea, Taiwan, India, etc..), Companies (defense contractors American computer companies and technology, energy, media, etc..) andNGOs (the International Olympic Committee, the United Nations, Think Tanks, etc..).The work would begin in 2006 and continued until September of last year.
The report does not identify the attacker (or attackers), but American experts, some anonymous, pointing the finger at China (as usual...).

OPERATION SHADY RAT


----------

